# How does modifier 47 use affect reimbursement?



## ollielooya (Jul 31, 2010)

My understanding is that MCR and MCD does not cover its use, but would like to know how it might affect reimbursement with the private carriers.  Anyone have any examples to share?  ---Suzanne E. Byrum, CPC


----------

